# Forums are not displaying properly



## mj1 (Feb 29, 2012)

These forums are not loading and displaying properly in my browser (Firefox). 

Here are some of the problems I'm seeing:

1) When trying to post in the Vegetable forum there is no "submit new thread" or "preview post" buttons, so I am not able to post in that forum.

2) I can't be certain, but it appears that the entire Vegetable forum isn't even fully loading. 

3) When I'm on what I guess would be the main forum page, where all the forums are listed, it's not fully loading in my browser. 

The last thing I see is:
Pasta, Rice, Beans, Grains... (44 viewing)
Also includes nood

4) Even as I'm posting this, the page has not fully loaded. It stops at Miscellaneous Options under Additional Options.


I am not having problems on other websites, just this one. I've tried reloading the pages with no luck. I've tried clearing my cookies and cache with no luck. I just tried looking at the forums with Google Chrome and everything loaded perfectly.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 29, 2012)

If you can get enough of the page to load, scroll down to the bottom left and select the earlier forum version 1.0.  Your FF may be out of date to work with the newer forum version 3.0.


----------

